# Bacon Rind what do I doq



## cabin (Feb 26, 2013)

Just bought some fresh bellies for cold smoking and it still has rind on them. Question is what is easiest way to remove rind and is it necessary. Also is forty degrees outside temperature to cold to smoke in. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## sound1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Some say it is easier to remove after the smoke, Myself I remove before my cure. Just a personal thing I guess. 

I figured why waste anything so I tried making the pork rinds out of the skin and the family loved them. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch

40* is perfect for a good long cold smoke.


----------



## cabin (Feb 26, 2013)

I had the same thoughts, any tips on how to remove rind? would a filet knife work best or maybe an electric knife, is it difficult?


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=remove+pork+bellie+skin&type=all


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2013)

CABIN said:


> I had the same thoughts, any tips on how to remove rind? would a filet knife work best or maybe an electric knife, is it difficult?



A skinning knife is best.

Here's a good video:

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


~Martin


----------



## cabin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for video Martin. This is my first attempt at bacon, out of the 22 pounds of fresh bellies I only ended up with 9 pounds after removing rind next time I will buy it with rind removed. Also my bellies are very thin not like ones I see on the forum.  I am trying Todd,s dry cure and looking very forward to next week.


----------

